#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Inaugral Youth Olympic Games Singapore 2010

## slimboyfat

So the first ever Youth Olympic Games are going on in Singapore at the moment.

Probably not of great interest to anyone but I will post some pics here of the events that I managed to get tickets for.

So today my daughter and I went to watch the Equestrian team event (posh kids on horses jumping over fences.) Luckily my daughter had the day off school due to the teachers skiving or marking exam papers or something. She really enjoyed it but ofcourse I will now have to put up with requests for riding lessons for the next 6 years or so.

Actually it was quite good, especially as I was supposed to be at work but my line manager is in the UK so as long as I am in the office for 4pm I am usually ok.

So there were these posh kids from different parts of the world who got put into teams - Europe, Australasia, South America, Asia, North America, Africa. They then got on horses and jumped around over fences to see who was best. Those who knock wooden poles off the fences as they jump over them incur 'penalties'.

It turned out that Europe, Australasia and Africa were equally as good, so they then had a 'jump off' (well thats what the posh woman sitting next to me said it was called)

There were some Australian wankers (not posh, just Australian) sitting somewhere behind me who kept shouting and clicking when the European riders were at crucial jumps to try and put the horses off. It seemed to work a couple of times too. But it wasn't enough because Europe triumphed and got the gold medal so yah boo sucks to you bad sport Aussies. The Australasian team got silver and the Africans got bronze. They weren't real Africans by the way, they seemed to all be white or slightly off-white.

So here's some pics what I took of a day that was much better than I had expected.





^ This is what's termed a 'refusal'.







^ So Fuch you, lesser continents! The British girl was really good. Scudamore. Must be some kind of relative to Peter who drove race horses as I remember.



The flag ceremony was a bit pointless as it was a team event... The empty seats had been occupied by lots of school kids but I think their teachers must have rushed them off after Asia got knocked out of the competition.



^ The medallists on the podium. And in the foreground thats a woman with a horse.

After that the medal winners got on their horses, rode around and whooped a bit like they were cowboys riding into town, while the crowd cheered and Australians waved flags around as if they had won (which they hadn't)






So that was my day at the horse jumping, of the youthful Olympic variety.

Next up for me and the kids is the football semi-finals on Sunday (Singapore have made it to the semis so should be a good crowd) and some athletics finals (at the stadium 5 mins walk up the road from us) on Monday. So watch this space for more exciting and educational reports - next time I will actually take pics on the way to the venues (couldn't do it today as it was pissing down)

----------


## dirtydog

They are pretty good photos, my cameras the horses would have already been out of the picture by the time it went off  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

thanxs for sharing sbf , got anything on the yachting ?

----------


## slimboyfat

> thanxs for sharing sbf , got anything on the yachting ?


Good idea. I will head down to have a look tomorrow if its not pissing down. The wife and kids are off on a trip to Malaysia until Sunday afternoon so it will give me something to take my mind off the temptation of whoring.


DD - thanks. they are ok for a fairly small and cheap camera. everyone else seemed to have these huge expensive ones with huge lenses. Maybe their pics are awesome but I am pretty happy with mine - but they were shit until I found the 'sports shooting' option about halfway through the event......

----------


## terry57

Good pics Fatboy, at least you made an effort. Greenie for that.

----------

